# Questions about a planted tank.



## Thetanknewbie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all. I have a lot of questions about planted tanks. I have a 10 US Gallon tank and I was thinking of having 2 Anubias Nana, 1 Java fern, and some Dwarf Hair Grass. My lighting is the LED Light that comes with the Maroneland 10 gallon tanks. Is this ok? I will be adding ferts. I will be getting my plants from Petco. Thanks!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

it may work i used to have a beamswork led fixture on a 20 gallon and plants did ok as long s the tank isnt deep i think it will be ok


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The dwarf hair grass may have trouble (not sure how bright that led light is) but the fern and annubias will grow anywhere


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah, those stock led kits really aren't very bright, the dhg will have trouble but on the upside, you probably won't have any problems with algae growing on the anubias


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Look up finnex . I got recommend them. They are amazing and cheep! Best leds I have ever seen in 2 weeks I bought 3 lights .


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I've used LED lights to grow plants before. They offer an awesome band of color temperarures, but they can often not be bright enough. Your annubius and ferns will love the light but the grass needs very bright light. Rule of thumb, darker leaves need less light, brighter the green the brighter the light needed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have one of those 10g kits(came with cheap heater,filter,hood and led light{$69}).The light does fine for java fern,wisteria,java moss,hornwort,anacharis and anubias.More demanding plants probly wouldn't fair so well.
On the LEDS can often not be bright enough,this is true of cheap LEDS.All my reefs(the most demanding aquarium going as far as lighting is concerned) run on LEDS that with the proper depth of tank BLOW METAL HALIDES AWAY!
There are VERY POWERFUL LEDS,but most just don't find/get them.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a 10 gal with LEDs and my annubias and Java fern did great.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Agree with the above. In my 20 long planted tank, the anubias and java fern did fine, but my dwarf hair grass withered away until I upped the lighting to 2 HO 24 watt bulbs Good luck.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Out of curiosity, did the higher light output hurt the other low light plants?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Stronger light on low light plants can cause algae to cover the leaves.I have had this with anubias in well lit tanks.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Won't hurt them usually but may promote (see jrman I didn't say cause) algae growth.

EDIT seen your post after bandit


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Won't hurt them usually but may promote (see jrman I didn't say cause) algae growth.
> 
> EDIT seen your post after bandit


Did I ask for it?He seems to be in a good mood lately!I could still edit!


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

So then it is possible to do tall bright light plants, and low light plants down in their shadows? I think this should be my goal.


----------

